# Learning C and C++



## xfire (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to learn C and C++ I have a tutorial for C but links to more tutorials would be appreciated.
Also none of the tutorials mention what to use as a compiler. 
We were taught Blue J in school so I have a fair bit of knowledge in programming, I just need to know the C and C++ equvalent commands but mainly I need a compiler to test the output.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2008)

Look in the sticky thread at the top. Tons of links to almost anything.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 30, 2008)

I find reading random tutorials rather pointless.

I usually google for specific issues and learn from that. If there is no application for what I'm reading it doesn't really help much.

As for compiler > visual studio does all for you.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 30, 2008)

The "standard" C compiler is GCC
http://gcc.gnu.org/
However it's a command line affair as it's purely a compiler, like javac is to BlueJ

Sadly you won't find anything like BlueJ for C/C++ but yeah, Visual Studio is a good place to start as the debugging facilities are excellent. I think they wanted to add an object bench into VS recently as there was a big controversy over MS patenting it or something (when it's been in BlueJ for who knows how long (I know the two guys who created BlueJ and the accompanying book - they taught me java )). Oh, no class diagrams in VS either (unless you pay loads for the Team Suite version):shadedshu

Just remember that Java is a LOT more forgiving than any other language going, so you'll need to persevere to get along


----------

